# Show Photos



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Suprizingly I got our show photo in the mail yesterday for Barbies select bitch win at Palm Springs on Sat Jan 5th. Normally it takes about 3-5 weeks to get the photos. For those that get photos taken at the show, how long does it normally take for yours to arrive?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I think it depends on the photos and the photographer, I tend to get group placement photos faster than just breed (which I don't do much of anymore) or winners. Some photographers are faster at getting out photos more than others too. 

I will have a couple photos coming my way soon, so Ill let you know how long it took for them to get here.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah I normally only do breed photos as well, but this particular show is a big thing for our breed. I was just going through her binder today, preping her paperwork to do OFA's, and realized that she's gotten a good number of BOB's even when she was a pup.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't do breed win photos much anymore unless it was a big entry, but I usually wait till after groups to do it if the judge is the group judge. The last breed photo I did, I took because she beat the number 1 weim. 

BB has 21 breed Wins, and 3 Regular Group Placements.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just got BB's photo today, so it was a little over 3 weeks.. Still haven't got JC's.


----------

